# Bayonetta.PAL.XBOX360-SWAG



## BiscuitBee (Dec 12, 2009)

Bayonetta.PAL.XBOX360-SWAG
swag-bayonetta
PAL
Region: *FREE* 

Are you KIDDING me? This isn't out until next year. Early next year, mind you, but still.

EDIT:
For the release notes by our Xbox release notes expert FAST6191, head on over to:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=197207


----------



## driverzx (Dec 12, 2009)

Lol, i've already played this game.
Btw, Guitar Hero: Van Halen was dumped two months ago...


----------



## Cermage (Dec 12, 2009)

not sure if i want to play a game that features a deformed spider librarian who happens to look like a man as a main character. though its dmc-style intrigues me, so its a maybe.


----------



## T-hug (Dec 12, 2009)

This game has 40/40 from Famistu, 10/10 from Edge UK, and 10/10 from Eurogamer.
Been playing it about an hour now and can see why it's getting rave reviews.

It's wave 3 too btw


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 12, 2009)

I've always looked at this and thought it'd just be a generic action game, what's the big deal.
The reviews are making me curious. The fact my friend rarely a game and is stoaked for this is making me curious. And I love big ol' leaks so what the hell.


----------



## nIxx (Dec 12, 2009)

Not a really soon leak in fact they are selling it already in some Shops (at least in germany).
Anyway nice game already played the Demo.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 12, 2009)

I think this was the first Japanese game to break out of the less notable releases for the 360 updates (speaking of which I will probably do another for this, the homebrew developments could certainly warrant a post).

Back on topic I reckon I will be seeing this in the next day or so, I probably would have grabbed it were it to be have region free when it was released in Japan.


----------



## Blue Zoidberg (Dec 12, 2009)

Since I'm a self-proclaimed idiot lemme check something. 
I know this is Region Free but will it run on my American TV since it's PAL?
I never really understood how all that worked...


----------



## ganons (Dec 12, 2009)

Is ixtreme 1.5 wave 3 compliant?
has this passed the stealth checks?


----------



## CJL18 (Dec 12, 2009)

ganons said:
			
		

> Is ixtreme 1.5 wave 3 compliant?
> has this passed the stealth checks?




whyw ould this pass stealth checks the game doesnt come out for another 3weeks


----------



## martin88 (Dec 12, 2009)

Great. Just got it off usenet, will try it out.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm not finding it at all surprising it is Wave 3. The game was finished back in October and it was supposed to have a simultaneous release with the English version but thanks to Modern Warfare 2 it was held off...and since it was already done BEFORE the 4th Wave appeared it didn't get Wave 4...

But I will be downloading it and trying this out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I saw a stream of someone playing it a while back and it looks mad crazy. Gonna give this a go.


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't have an HDTV so I dunno how it's supposed to appear, but the action gets so frantic and zoomed out it can get really difficult at times to tell what the hell is going on. And I can't stand the cutscenes either. For the slow boring conversations it's just a regular cutscene, but as soon as the action scenes start it turns into an illustrated storyboard.

But I am liking what I've played so far.


----------



## Maz7006 (Dec 12, 2009)

Blue Zoidberg said:
			
		

> Since I'm a self-proclaimed idiot lemme check something.
> I know this is Region Free but will it run on my American TV since it's PAL?
> I never really understood how all that worked...
> 
> ...



IF i recall well, ixtreme 1.51 was released to support wave 3.... so no

Stealth checks... meh who cares, unless your gonna play on live, which is a complete stupid thing to do right now


..... btw, this game is good, no wonder it got great scores, been playing for an hour or so, great stuff


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 12, 2009)

@ganons 1.5 is not wave 3 compliant but 1.51 and 1.6 are though.
To answer the next question if you have a drive that would have required a specialist method to dump keys know that it is not necessary if you have already flashed.
As others mentioned no retail release means no way to verify but SWAG are a long running group with few nukes to their name (and mostly nukes for dupe releases at that).

@Blue Zoidberg region free is region free as far as releases go.
PAL and NTSC are hangovers from 50 years ago (EU AC power is 50Hz and US AC is 60Hz) but as they correlate to regions the labels have stuck.
As far as your TV goes then yes NTSC TVs often have problems with PAL video (not the other way around though) but if it is of the "HD" variety (and you play your 360 with cables as such) then you should be OK as that was one of the things a shift to HD was supposed to eliminate (although for reasons unknown interlacing still exists).

@Gaisuto buy a VGA cable man.

Oh and I can not believe I forgot this first time around, NFO



Spoiler





```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ????? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ ? ????? ?ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ ?ÂÂ ?????????ÂÂ ?ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ ?????????????????ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?? ?
???ÂÂee'ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????ÂÂ??????????????????ÂÂÂÂ ?????
???ÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????ÂÂÂÂ ???????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????ÂÂ???????????? ?ÂÂ? ????
? ???????? ??????????????????ÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂ????????????ÂÂ??? ??
ÂÂ????????????????????????ÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???? ?? ????? ??????????????
?????????????????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????? ?????ÂÂÂÂ ???????????
????????? ? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂÂÂ ????ÂÂ?????????ÂÂÂÂ ?????????
???????? ??????ÂÂ ?ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??????ÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂ???????ÂÂÂÂ??????????ÂÂSWAG!
ÂÂ???????? ????ÂÂ????ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ ?? ????ÂÂ ????ÂÂÂÂ???? ????ÂÂ??????????
ÂÂ ?????????ÂÂ? ??????ÂÂ???? ??????? ?????????????????????????ÂÂ???????????????
ÂÂÂÂ????????????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ??????? ???????????????????????????ÂÂ ???????????????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??????????????????ÂÂ? ???? ?????????ÂÂÂÂ??????????????ÂÂÂÂ???????????ÂÂ ?
?ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ???????????????ÂÂ?????? ???????ÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂ??????? ?ÂÂ ?? ????? ???
ÂÂ?? ?ÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂ????????????ÂÂ????? ???????ÂÂ ?????ÂÂ ? ??????????ÂÂÂÂ ?????? ?
ÂÂÂÂ ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????????? ????ÂÂ ?????ÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂ? ??????????????????????
ÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??? ??????? ??????ÂÂ ??????ÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ????????????????????? ??
ÂÂ?????? ???????????????? ??????ÂÂÂÂ?????? ?????ÂÂÂÂ???????????ÂÂ ?????????????
?ÂÂ????????????????????????????ÂÂ?????????????ÂÂ???????ÂÂ??ÂÂ???????? ????????
ÂÂÂÂ????????????????ÂÂÂÂ??????? ? ?????????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂ????????? ????
ÂÂ ???????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?????? ?
ÂÂÂÂ???????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ????? ???????????ÂÂ????ÂÂ?????????????????????????????????????????? ?????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??? ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ??? ???ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂBayonettaÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ??? ???ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ??? ??? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ??? ???ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ??? ??? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ platform ....... XBOX 360ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????? ??? ??? ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ?ÂÂ??? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ release date ... 12-12-2009ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????? ???ÂÂ?ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂ ??? ??? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂfilenames ...... swag-bayonetta.r*ÂÂÂÂ?? ???ÂÂ ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ???? ??? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ origin/source .. RF / DVD9ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ??? ????ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???? ??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂformat ......... .isoÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????? ????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂlanguage ....... EN iT FR DE ESÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ???????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????????????????? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ??????????????????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???????? ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????????? http://uk.xbox360.ign.com/objects/142/14253761.html ?????????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????????? Notes: PAL Release from your favourite Group!ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????? ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ??????Special Greets fly out to www.xrel.to - PLEASE DIE ?????? ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ?? ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???? ?? ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ? ?? ???????????????? no class - only style ???????????????? ?? ? ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ? ? ?ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ? ? ? ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ ? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ?ÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
```


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 12, 2009)

I do have a VGA Cable but nothing to plug it into lol. I don't have an HDTV or a monitor that I can use it with. Too bad this laptop's VGA is only out, I'd love to use this screen...

Made it to Chapter 3 before taking a break. I take more damage using my "special moves" more then just mashing Y and B.


----------



## T-hug (Dec 13, 2009)

I just hit chapter 7 today and the time on my save file is 6hrs 13mins.
Great game is all I can say, once you get a few more weapons and open up the other transformations, you can do some crazy combos and the fluidity is amazing.  It's all about nailing the RT dodge and counter in Witch Time.

The story is cheesy, kinda reminds me of God Hand on PS2, very tongue-in-cheek.  After playing 100s of games that are oh-so-serious, it's really nice to play something like this, uber over the top in your face action that mocks every other game in the genre, and also betters them.

DMC5 is really gonna have to bring it because Bayonetta trounces DMC4 and then some.  I don't think a GoW comparison is as relevant as the combat in that game is nowhere near as fast or exotic as Bayonetta or DMC.

Overall, so far, without even finishing it I would rate this game 9/10


----------



## Tanas (Dec 13, 2009)

Anyone tried the PS3 demo? its one of the worst ports I've ever seen, the developers should hang their head in shame, its like playing a wobbly jelly


----------



## War (Dec 13, 2009)

Eh, fuck it. I'm getting banned anyway. 

BAYONETTA HERE I COME, GAME OF THE FOREVER, ETC.


----------



## ganons (Dec 14, 2009)

is there nudity in the game? coz dont want lil cousins to play it


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 14, 2009)

Kinda sorta not really. There is but you don't see anything.
Her clothes are made of her hair. A bunch of her attacks use her hair, thus stripping her down. At the end of certain boss fights she's practically completely naked for an ultimate finish. But you never actually see anything, her bare ass is the most you get to see.


----------



## dashkiller (Dec 14, 2009)

It seemed fun in some trailers.. I'll give it a try, I'm banned anyway ;(.

Eidt: Lol didn't realize this thread was already 2 days old, damn I'm late >:l


----------



## BiscuitBee (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow, I'm horrible at this game. It's fun, though!  The cheesiness is quite refreshing.


----------



## ganons (Dec 15, 2009)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> Kinda sorta not really. There is but you don't see anything.
> Her clothes are made of her hair. A bunch of her attacks use her hair, thus stripping her down. At the end of certain boss fights she's practically completely naked for an ultimate finish. But you never actually see anything, her bare ass is the most you get to see.



Thanks, will pass


----------



## T-hug (Dec 17, 2009)

Finished it yesterday took me 13hrs on normal mode.
I just read if you beat it under 3hrs you unlock a special equipable item, doubt I'll do it!
Tried hard mode with all my unlocks and it's still really tough, couldn't even clear the prologue lol and there is another difficulty above hard mode to unlock!


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 17, 2009)

Been watching my brother play this, looks awesome. Too many games coming out again and too many to play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Gotta finish resistance fall of man, then I gotta start this or uncharted 2. Then darksiders is coming out, so many games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## worlok375 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> Finished it yesterday took me 13hrs on normal mode.
> I just read if you beat it under 3hrs you unlock a special equipable item, doubt I'll do it!
> Tried hard mode with all my unlocks and it's still really tough, couldn't even clear the prologue lol and there is another difficulty above hard mode to unlock!



Oh dear god! Above hard mode? ON THIS GAME?


----------



## BiscuitBee (Dec 17, 2009)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> Finished it yesterday took me 13hrs on normal mode.
> I just read if you beat it under 3hrs you unlock a special equipable item, doubt I'll do it!
> Tried hard mode with all my unlocks and it's still really tough, couldn't even clear the prologue lol and there is another difficulty above hard mode to unlock!


I read that there are 'cheats' to buy those hard to unlock items. They cost in the millions of halos.
Also, it's 3 hours total of your best times per chapter (not your total hours played).  So you can go back to whatever chapter and try to speed through each.


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 17, 2009)

I actually have the item that Thug's talking about, the Bangle of Time or something like that. It's an accessory that lets you activate Witch Time at the press of a button, at the cost of being able to activate it whenever you dodge an attack.

I don't like it, it drains your magic too fast and I'm getting decent enough with the counters to activate them a majority of the time the free way. Though there's a fun little exploit you can take advantage with it which can net you millions of halos in a matter of 6 minutes each time lol. I admit I did it once to get the rest of the techniques I was too lazy to dedicate actual effort for.


----------



## T-hug (Dec 17, 2009)

Whats the exploit m8?

On a side note, Venetica.PAL.XBOX360-DAMNATION-GOOD just out (RPG).


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 17, 2009)

You need the Claws, Rocket Launcher weapons with the Gaze of Despair and Bangle of Time Accessories to do it. Gaze of Despair you can just buy from the shop, but Bangle of Time you need to do the three hour total thing for.

Go to Chapter 2 on Hard and reach the boss at the end. Equip the two accessories before you start the fight. Make sure your two weapon set ups are:
A) Whatever, Claws on feet.
B) Whatever, Rocket Launchers on feet.

Do the combo Y, Y, Y, Y, B. This will make Bayonetta bring up the claw feet to do a multiple stab attack, but after she picks up her leg switch to the rocket launcher mid animation, and she'll spam a megaton of rockets instead. Go to the boss, keep up the Witch Time as often as you can for the Rocket Launcher part. Because of how the boss works, his health will not drain during a certain cutscene of the fight, so you can just keep pummeling him over and over and over again to watch your score skyrocket. And then when you're done you still get the x99 bonus at the end.

You can still do it even without the Bangle of Time but you're only going to get about 500k Halos that way. Still good enough though for the little effort required. And that combo will destroy pretty much all of the bigger enemies in the game too.


----------



## T-hug (Dec 18, 2009)

Awesome I will try this thanks m8.


----------



## vjgbatemp (Dec 19, 2009)

i bought this game today. i'm currently in the middle of playing it and stopped by just to say how awesome it is. i really hope sega will one day try to release another console.


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 20, 2009)

All Sega did was publish this, they had nothing to do with the development.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 21, 2009)

Finally got around to trying it and after killing a DL disc (defragging large files set for a continuous read is important people) I am impressed, a lot of hype hit this game and while nothing ever lives up to the hype this is about as close as it comes.
I like Ninja Gaiden more at this point from a gameplay perspective (although that might just be me being rusty; this is far more frenetic) but what little I remember of Devil May Cry now has a lot to answer for. I am going to call Stranglehold meets ninja gaiden in terms of gameplay. I have not ever played a god of war game so I can not comment there.

If you liked ninja gaiden and have rinsed the other games of this year (which given release timings you probably have done) you could do far worse than this.

The art direction on the other hand; yes yes a thousand times yes. I am going with panzer dragoon meets a Japanese take on 16th century Christian art.

I think I will end with 
Bayonetta; what Wet should have been.


----------



## War (Dec 21, 2009)

Holy shit, guys. I'm up to Chapter VI right now, this game is fucking AMAZING. This is the best action game I've ever played, and one of my favorite 360 games of all time. Hell, it might even be my GOTY 2009. (Even though it's not supposed to be out until next year... although the game has obviously been ready for release for a long time. Wave 3 and older game box)

The graphics are amazing, the game is charming as hell, funny, has references to other games... gameplay is amazing... music is astounding... man, I love everything about this game. They really outdid themselves with this one.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Dec 21, 2009)

I enjoyed all the references to Sega in the game... esp fantasy zone, what a dizzy level.


----------



## War (Dec 22, 2009)

There's also that awesome RE4 reference...


----------



## gaboumafou (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm only on chapter II, and I already saw Sonic and Okami references...

I really love the atmosphere of that game... The more I play it, the more I keep thinking they spent a lot of time in strip-clubs to create that game.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Dec 22, 2009)

I burned this game(Since I am already banned) but when I put it into the xbox the screen just goes black and it does not work, had to reboot the xbox in order for it to work again, could it be a bad burn or some other issue..I thought that since Im banned games dont have to be verified in order to work


----------

